# Warning!!!



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

LMFAO! You want me to fix you some sandwiches?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

holy shit here we go!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's all down hill from here! haha


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO......


Eric you are the best....HAHAHA


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> LMFAO! You want me to fix you some sandwiches?


HAHAHA, Bad Santa.... I thought the same thing..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> LMAO......
> 
> Eric you are the best....HAHAHA


Thanks, I try...lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, Good stuff..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's exactly what I thought of when I saw that picture lol.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Me too, minus the star trek finger thing..


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

ROFLMAO that's to funny


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That poor kid...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha also reminds me of that kid from the man show...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

~StangChick~ said:


> haha also reminds me of that kid from the man show...


LOL, He does don't he..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah they dress him as a boyscout then he says like crazy sh*it ..lol

I think he is on Jimmy Kimmel now.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

~StangChick~ said:


> yeah they dress him as a boyscout then he says like crazy sh*it ..lol
> 
> I think he is on Jimmy Kimmel now.


I've seen him hittin on older woman on the street trying to get them to show him their boobs..lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ah, that's great....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> I've seen him hittin on older woman on the street trying to get them to show him their boobs..lol


yeah askin for liqour...it's hilarious


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Andy melonacos HAHA


----------

